# cubfest



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

so dave hows cubfest going how many tractors???? and hows the weather for cubfest hope you got pics


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We had a blast!!! The weather was great, sunny and not too hot. We're already planning for next year! I've got some pics, and am making a page on my site, I'll post a link when it's ready.


----------

